# Paint strippers



## chaoticbob (1 Jan 2017)

Back in the day I used to use dichloromethane based paint strippers - unpleasant on the nose, but very effective. Since the ban there have been a number of 'new improved' products which claim to be as good or better, but my experience of the ones I've tried hasn't been good - they come nowhere close. Can anyone recommend a non-DCM stripper which actually works? DCM is actually still freely available, maybe I should go home-brew? Anyone tried that?
Regards, Rob.


----------



## oakmitre (1 Jan 2017)

The DCM free gel type paint strippers work best using cling film. Apply the gel, put cling film over the top, wait 30 mins or longer, scrape off. Repeat

If you put the gel on without cling film, it softens the paint, the solvent evaporates then the paint hardens again.


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (2 Jan 2017)

Non DMC strippers are pretty poor compared to DMC and if you use them on veneered furniture there is a great risk of the veneer lifting due to the amount of time it has to be left on and other problems with having moisture in contact with the wood for hours if not days. I was given many samples to try before they came onto the market, I tried them and told the manufacturers I thought they were rubbish as did all the other members of BAFRA and ICON. You can still buy DMC strippers but you will have to pretend to be trade (there is an exception for restorers and conservators) and will have to sign a declaration, I've never actually read it, just signed! I think your nearest supplier will be Morrells in Sheffield.


----------



## chaoticbob (4 Jan 2017)

Thanks guys. What I'm aiming to do is get an old (maybe early 1800's) door back to bare wood - it's been painted and repainted many times, so quite a lot to scrape off. I'll give Morrells a try - thanks for the pointer. I actually know someone who is a professional art conservator, maybe I can persuade her to flash her credentials to them and get me the proper stuff.
Regards, Rob


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Jan 2017)

Just make sure you use the stuff in a well ventilated area ! I bought some a while back and nearly scared myself to death reading all the stories of people dying from using it in confined spaces. 

Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeeeee (10 Jan 2017)

I'm unsure if its DCM free or even suitable for what you are after. 

However, I've use Starchem sysnstrip for stripping painted engine parts before with great success.


----------



## Jake (11 Jan 2017)

DCM is freely available to non-trade as adhesive remover (not a controlled usage apparently)


----------



## chaoticbob (11 Jan 2017)

Thanks for further replies.
Coley - your warning duly noted! I used to use DCM in industry many moons ago and is is indeed nasty stuff, it will be an out of doors job.

Treeeeee - Starchem Synstrip looks just what I need - thanks. I had a look at the MSDS and it is 80% DCM, 7% phenol (carbolic acid) with smaller amounts of methanol and acetic and formic acids. So pretty potent I guess.

Jake - yes, pure DCM is still freely available, hence my pondering on a homebrew stripper. But as the Starchem stuff can be had over the internet for around 30 quid for 5 litres delivered if you tick the 'I agree to terms and conditions' box, thats probably the way to go. When I get around to it!
Thanks again guys, Rob.


----------



## Jake (11 Jan 2017)

I mean that what was paint stripper (gel and all) is still available - exactly the same product but as adhesive remover (and without industrial use restrictions).


----------



## chaoticbob (11 Jan 2017)

Jake":zt76486k said:


> I mean that what was paint stripper (gel and all) is still available - exactly the same product but as adhesive remover (and without industrial use restrictions).


OK, thanks, sorry I misinterpreted your post. Weird how these regulations are framed! I'll have a look at adhesive removers now...
REgards, Rob.


----------

